# Site one



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

Went down to my local site one this morning to grab a fertilizer i saw in stock on line. Upon arrival rep grabbed me some couplings and clamps I needed. Then I asked if his online inventory was typically accurate, which he stated not all the time just call us and we'll let you know. Of course the fert i wanted, showed in stock on line, was out of stock. Asked what else he had that was comparable he rattled off several items. I eliminated 2 of 4 and asked him to repeat the other 2 which he just stared at me blankly and simply would not repeat. Being a sales rep myself it really pisses me off when I don't get the basic common courtesy I provide. I'm always conscience not to be "that guy" that asks too many questions that would justify this treatment, because there is a point to where anyone has to move on with your day. Catering to mainly commercial customers doesn't justify treating a home owner like they don't matter. Being in sales i tend you give everyone the benefit of the doubt and left without incident, although I won't put up with it a 2nd time. Long story summed up, I went to my local feed and lawncare store, Venture Grain, got treated great, got info on some items I didn't know they carried and spent half the money it would've cost at site one.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I don't bother with them anymore. Too many other options with better customer service. I notice this with lumbar yards that cater to big orders. You go in looking for a single 2x4 or something else and they're annoyed.

Never bothers me too much because there is always someone willing to take your money that can do so while smiling and being polite. Go to those places.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Customer service varies greatly from one Siteone location to another. I have always found them helpful at my local Siteone and have never been treated rudely or like helping me was a waste of time.


----------



## wiread (Aug 27, 2019)

I go into our local site one once a year maybe, I'd say we have a decent set of employees. Always been ver helpful. I'm sure varies widely from store to store.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

I've had both experiences depending on rep and how busy they are on a given day. Some people just aren't cut out for it


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

I don't understand - you asked him to repeat and he said no and refused to?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I found a couple of local locations with helpful people, but I try not to go in too much or call during the busy time (Spring to Fall, but especially April through June). That's when the pros are buying 20-200 bags of product and sales reps are slammed with orders and customers. Dec-Jan is a great time if you want service or help. Hardly anyone talks to them in the Winter.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The Lawnfather said:


> I've had both experiences depending on rep and how busy they are on a given day. Some people just aren't cut out for it


Same here. I've had excellent service from extremely helpful reps and had to deal with some serious ***-clowns on occasion. I don't like how their prices swing wildly depending on what type of consumer they think you are.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Yes, I have 2 SiteOne's near me, I basically live in the middle of both of them so they are around a 30-45 minute drive. But I have to say that I have had nothing but great service from both of them and they almost go out of their way to help me and get me the best price. I have even had them get stuff from another store and have it delivered to them so I could swing in and pick it up. I will say, that the majority of the time that I have gone in there it wasn't busy so that may play a role in it to an extent but I generally don't go in there too often anymore.

From over the years I think it is a crap shoot on whether you get good or bad customer service at Site One, it's just one of those things that you have to actually go and experience for yourself. I do think it helps if you already know what you want and/or have knowledge on what you are looking for (especially if it's busy). I think if they see you have done your homework and you aren't some clueless homeowner they will be more app to help you too, especially if it's your first time.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Being local to where you are, I get the same vibe from the SiteOne and don't bother with them anymore.

Folks at Venture Grain are great though. If you don't mind me asking, what did they sell that you didn't know they carried? Interested to see if it's anything I can use.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

@San , @The Lawnfather Not sure exactly where you are in MA but seeing as you are near Ventura, you may also be close to Progressive Grower in Wareham, MA. They cater to cranberry growers and farmers, but they have a good selection of fertilizer, Urea, AMS, SOP, etc and I've always had friendly interactions with them.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

x Wild Bill x said:


> @San , @The Lawnfather Not sure exactly where you are in MA but seeing as you are near Ventura, you may also be close to Progressive Grower in Wareham, MA. They cater to cranberry growers and farmers, but they have a good selection of fertilizer, Urea, AMS, SOP, etc and I've always had friendly interactions with them.


Thanks! I see they do have SOP, might need to drive down there, as Ventura doesn't have any.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

San said:


> Being local to where you are, I get the same vibe from the SiteOne and don't bother with them anymore.
> 
> Folks at Venture Grain are great though. If you don't mind me asking, what did they sell that you didn't know they carried? Interested to see if it's anything I can use.


Never knew they carried milorganite, cheaper than HD, I was wondering if they have soy bean meal as I was thinking about using it as an organic substitute. Hard to know exactly what they have because they don't have aisles you can walk through. I used the granular urea 46-0-0 last fall and I think I'm staying with that my lawn never looked this good so early


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

I use their Urea as well, though the price went up quite a bit, but I guess that's everywhere.

For reference this was on their Facebook last year:


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> I don't understand - you asked him to repeat and he said no and refused to?


He didn't say anything just looked at me with a blank stare, as I was weighing my options if I was going to cause a scene I figured better to just leave.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

San said:


> I use their Urea as well, though the price went up quite a bit, but I guess that's everywhere.
> 
> For reference this was on their Facebook last year:


Ah, the price of me refusing to be on Facebook
Thx


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

x Wild Bill x said:


> @San , @The Lawnfather Not sure exactly where you are in MA but seeing as you are near Ventura, you may also be close to Progressive Grower in Wareham, MA. They cater to cranberry growers and farmers, but they have a good selection of fertilizer, Urea, AMS, SOP, etc and I've always had friendly interactions with them.


Good to know


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

San said:


> I use their Urea as well, though the price went up quite a bit, but I guess that's everywhere.
> 
> For reference this was on their Facebook last year:


Those are great prices!


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

San said:



> I use their Urea as well, though the price went up quite a bit, but I guess that's everywhere.
> 
> For reference this was on their Facebook last year:


Huh, I paid $25.69 for urea at Ventura Grain in May 2021. It was $17.29 in 2019.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

As we're on the SiteOne topic, anybody got a hard sell on Carbon Pro-G? The one near here seems to love that stuff so much you'd think they make extra commission in it.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

massgrass said:


> Huh, I paid $25.69 for urea at Ventura Grain in May 2021. It was $17.29 in 2019.


I believe they are up to $38 or $39 at the moment.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

San said:


> I believe they are up to $38 or $39 at the moment.


Unfortunately not surprising. With a large urea-producing part of the world currently at war, I should probably buy my supply for this year sooner rather than later.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

massgrass said:


> San said:
> 
> 
> > I believe they are up to $38 or $39 at the moment.
> ...


I recently paid $47.35 for a 50-pound bag of urea at SiteOne. That was the commercial account price. The general price was $76.65.

Absurd, but it's the only place I can find it right now.


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

San said:


> massgrass said:
> 
> 
> > Huh, I paid $25.69 for urea at Ventura Grain in May 2021. It was $17.29 in 2019.
> ...


Good call, paid $38.99 at Ventura today. Considering that the fall nitrogen blitz keeps my lawn green longer than everyone else in the winter and greens up before anyone else in the spring, I'll gladly pay the extra $20. I feel lucky to have such a good local resource available for this stuff.


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

San said:


> As we're on the SiteOne topic, anybody got a hard sell on Carbon Pro-G? The one near here seems to love that stuff so much you'd think they make extra commission in it.


I've used it, and like it. I applied full treatment first thing this spring cost me about $110 though. 
With 20,000 sq I'm looking for cheaper alternatives, I'm using the next line the rest of season


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

I've done a couple of online orders for local pickup which is 20 minutes from me. I purchased Celcius on one order and Carbon Pro-G on the other. They had the best price on both by far. I've found Amazon and DIY has better prices on other items, however.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

The one near me has had the best price on Celsius as well. The last time I tried to buy Celsius on Amazon they wouldn't ship to Florida. There is nothing prohibited about Celsius in Florida so not sure what that was about.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> …The last time I tried to buy Celsius on Amazon they wouldn't ship to Florida. There is nothing prohibited about Celsius in Florida so not sure what that was about.


Same for Arkansas. Strange.


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Amazon won't ship a 1 gal bottle of surfactant to NJ but they'll ship pints of it for 50% the price for a gallon.


----------

